# Just something I needed to post today...



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

Father, my spouse has chosen to break the vow made before you, our families and friends at our wedding. My heart is heavy and my soul aches. I pray that you give me the courage and strength to go through this divorce with dignity, self respect and the knowledge that you are always with me. Amen.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

I wish you all the best, and I am sorry for the pain you are experiencing. I am sure you will come out stronger and better at the end, even if it seems very difficult now.


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

Praying for you!


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Amen and amen.


----------



## Suemolly (Jun 19, 2011)

It sounds so heartbreaking. Take care.


----------



## forever learning (Sep 28, 2010)

amen


----------

